# Who's tried the Kinu m47?



## Al Mokha (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm surprised there hasn't been much talk about this grinder here on the forum. They've recently launched their 3rd version of the m47 and I've been contemplating a purchase. All in, including delivery it will come to around £290, which seems like an awful lot for a manual hand grinder.

Are they really all that good? I was originally after the Lido 3 for aeropress/pour-over. How do the two compare?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Al Mokha said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been much talk about this grinder here on the forum. They've recently launched their 3rd version on the m47 and I've been contiplating a purchase. All in, including delivery it will come to around £290, which seems like an awful lot for a manual hand grinder.
> 
> Are they really all that good? I was originally after the Lido 3 for aeropress/pour-over. How do the two compare?


For what's worth I have it's big brother M68 and it's amazing. As far as I can see they both share the same design, but the M68 has 68mm burrs and a great box and it's much bigger.

They are extremely easy to dial in, adjust for different brew methods. It's very easy to take apart, clean and put back together on the same setting that it was before. No tools or screws involved.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

If you want to grind for espresso and AP/Pour over Kinu is great choice.

For AP/pour over only I would go for Comandate Nitro Blade.

For espresso only I would go for Pharos 2.0.


----------



## Al Mokha (Oct 30, 2015)

I will eventually be making espresso.

I've looked into it a bit more and I've finally pulled the trigger. Heard claims of it being capable of pulling shots comparable to some high end conicals. I'll let you know what I think of it when it arrives, but with it being Christmas it may be a little while.

cheers


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> If you want to grind for espresso and AP/Pour over Kinu is great choice.
> 
> For AP/pour over only I would go for Comandate Nitro Blade.
> 
> For espresso only I would go for Pharos 2.0.


Do you have the Comandate?

Looks decent though, what makes recommend it?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

I like grind quality. In my opinion perfect quality for pour overs and Aeropress. Much better then entry level electric grinders like Wilfa or Baratza. But even professional baristas in Poland with whom I spoke like it and told me that next upgrade is some heavy bulk grinder like MK. Great built quality but not that heavy, I travel with it. It is easy to grind with

For espresso however the stepped adjustment is not enough, and you have to play with dose.

The price is fair, in Poland you can buy it under 900 PLN.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

pj.walczak said:


> I like grind quality. In my opinion perfect quality for pour overs and Aeropress. Much better then entry level electric grinders like Wilfa or Baratza. But even professional baristas in Poland with whom I spoke like it and told me that next upgrade is some heavy bulk grinder like MK. Great built quality but not that heavy, I travel with it. It is easy to grind with
> 
> For espresso however the stepped adjustment is not enough, and you have to play with dose.
> 
> The price is fair, in Poland you can buy it under 900 PLN.


Thank you,

I have a grinder for espresso already, this sounds perfect for my needs.

Ian


----------



## crxxx1 (Dec 28, 2017)

I've got an m47. Just received it last week. It's my first hand grinder so I can't comment on how it compares to others. I've been using it for espresso and pourovers though. It seems to have a good range of adjustment.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow they cloned it already

https://www.bplus.biz/products/marco-polo-manual-hand-grinder

Looks bit of a Roman Doric Column lol

There is not much of a price difference with the Kinu tho


----------

